
Do you like helping a startup and winning a chipotle giftcard simultaneously? - omarish
http://adtarget.yeahsystems.com/make_ad.php
======
omarish
I'm trying to train an advertising algorithm.

The link takes you to a page to create a sample advertisement - these go into
the system and are used in testing. And by entering an ad, you're signed up to
win a giftcard to Chipotle, which is the unofficial currency of Yeah Systems.

Pretty fair deal, no?

